# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Unflagged in enemy territory on a PvP server

## themaster

Apparently when you have an unflagged priest mind control you, you get their pvp status. This can result in you getting unflagged in a contested zone after 5 min. I have recently seen many alliance do this in STV who cross from Westfall or the Horde do it in Elwynn Forest during DMF week.

How to reproduce:
1. E.g. Have a horde character in Duskwood
2. Have an *unflagged* Alliance priest mind control you in a duel on the border with elwynn forest
3. The priest has to cross the mind controlled target to Elwynn from duskwood and hold him for a second.
4. The mind control part is now done. After 5 min your PvP status should fall off. If it worked the following command's timer should be counting down below 301000: /run print(GetPVPTimer())

Logging out, changing zone without any cc etc will reset this bug and flag you again.

----------


## Zinqa

This seems fixed, am I right in saying that or am I doing something wrong?

I stand in barrens near mulgore on my horde priest and alliance warrior and do the following:
1. Horde priest isnt flagged with pvp.
2. Alliance warrior /duels the priest
3. Priest MCs warrior and walks over the "Zone changed" from Barrens to Mulgore
4. Warrior /forfeit
5. Warrior type /run print(GetPVPTimer())

However the timer isnt going down.

Both priest and warrior has to stand in Barrens from the beginning and priest MCs warrior into mulgore yes?

----------


## themaster

> This seems fixed


Exploits never last long unfortunately.

----------

